# Husky 2.25 Million Candlepower Spotlight...



## Showolf (Apr 22, 2008)

Hey guys... I have had my Husky 2.25 Million Candlepower spotlight for two years now, and I ended up breaking it. I was all depressed about it, because I use it when we go to the beach a lot... I looked at three home depots today, and could not find it. I looked on ebay and I found a 3 million candlepower Husky spotlight that appears to be almost similar to the one I had...

Does anyone know where I can purchase another 2.25 million model? I really loved my spotlight! Or if the 3 million is actually better in performance?

Any info is appreciated... Thanks in advance guys.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Apr 22, 2008)

I have been to many different Home Depots recently to look at their Husky spotlights, and none of them have the one you have that broke. The only Husky spotlight any of them had was the Tough Bright spotlight. I searched the Home Depot website and the Husky website to see what lights they have, and the only one online that I didn't see in the stores was the Husky 20 million Power Series spotlight. So I think Husky discontinued both their 2.25mcp and their 3mcp models, so this might be your only chance to get a Husky 3mcp.
I saw the one on Ebay, it looked real nice.
I suggest you get the Ebay one or get the Tough Bright spotlight.
I also remember a store clerk looking into the Home Depot database on their computer and telling me that they had stopped carrying a 2.25 million candlepower model and a 3 million candlepower model, and at the time I thought they just meant for that one store, but now I'm pretty sure they completely discontinued them.


----------



## Showolf (Apr 22, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> I have been to many different Home Depots recently to look at their Husky spotlights, and none of them have the one you have that broke. The only Husky spotlight any of them had was the Tough Bright spotlight. I searched the Home Depot website and the Husky website to see what lights they have, and the only one online that I didn't see in the stores was the Husky 20 million Power Series spotlight. So I think Husky discontinued both their 2.25mcp and their 3mcp models, so this might be your only chance to get a Husky 3mcp.
> I saw the one on Ebay, it looked real nice.
> I suggest you get the Ebay one or get the Tough Bright spotlight.
> I also remember a store clerk looking into the Home Depot database on their computer and telling me that they had stopped carrying a 2.25 million candlepower model and a 3 million candlepower model, and at the time I thought they just meant for that one store, but now I'm pretty sure they completely discontinued them.




You have a PM!


----------



## HIDSGT (Apr 22, 2008)

Just buy the 3 mill cp version. I cant see it costing much if any more $$$$.


----------

